# Achtung, die Kurve!



## Meat Boy (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte euch das Spiel "Achtung, die Kurve!" vorstellen.
Ihr könnt es online unter:
Achtung, die Kurve!
kostenlos spielen.
Man kann mit bis zu 4 Spielern an einer Tastatur spielen und es macht verdammt viel Spaß - vor allem in langweiligen Schulstunden. 
Wie findet ihr das Spiel?


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2011)

Haha, macht echt Laune muss


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (23. Februar 2011)

Super Spiel. Wie damals "Nibbles". Nur noch mehr Spieler. Nibbles ging sogar zu zweit, aber dieses hier geht sogar zu sechst?! Vielen Dank!


----------

